# Shiloh is a lucky girl



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

So, most of you know that we have a wolf hybrid dog named Shiloh. She has the instincts of a wolf and therefore has a need/desire to roam. This is problematic in the middle of a city. Plenty of cars to hit her, people to catch her and want to keep her. Its not a friendly world out there for stray dogs.

We left this evening, just like any other. Gave each of the girls a RMB to keep them busy. Didn't even think twice about the cracked window in the bathroom, its been like that all summer without an issue. We come home to find out Shiloh is missing. She jumped through the window and chewed/bulldozed her way through the fence in the back yard. We have a hot wire fence along the top to keep her from going up and over. This is the first time she has ever broken through the wood fence. 

We drive around the neighborhood calling for her and looking for her, but since we were gone a few hours, she could have been miles away by that point. We finally decided to head home and just wait for a phone to ring. She is microchipped and has a tag with both of our numbers on it. Every other time she has gotten out we've gotten a call within an hour of her being out. This time was different. We were really starting to worry about her since we hadn't gotten a call in nearly 5 hours.

The phone rang. It was a young woman and she said that she knew where Shiloh was. She was with a man who said he was going to sell her. She didn't want the guy to know that she was "ratting him out" so she was very brave. She pointed us to the house, which was only 1 block away from our house. We drove by and there was a teenage girl sitting on the porch so we asked her if they had found a stray dog but she said no. We called the woman back and asked her what house exactly it was. Turns out it was that house. We parked and walked up to the teen girl and asked her again to which she replied a flat out NO. Then a young boy (maybe 5-6) comes out and says "Oh, you mean the wolf dog?" So we just push past the teen girl and walk right into this house. 

Shiloh was there. The guy confronted us saying that he had tried to call one of the numbers on the tag, but all he got was a busy signal. We asked him why he didn't try both numbers and he just hmmmmed and hawwwwd about it. Neither Jon or I got a phone call all night so the guy was lying through his teeth to us about it. He had a plan to make a quick buck by selling Shiloh, but tried AND FAILED to cover his mistake in lying to us. 

I just grabbed her and started walking. I just wanted to get out of there. But I want something done to these people, but if we go to the authorities they will ask us to get the young woman who tipped us off to get involved. I don't want to put her on the spot or risk anything for her. She put herself on the line enough just by letting us know in the first place and to her I am incredibly grateful. 

Just had to rant because we are just so upset abou the whole thing. There is nothing more that I want than moving away from the city....

ETA: PLEASE get new tags for your dogs that say "NEEDS MEDS" on them if they don't already say that. Thank Linsey (Corgipaws) for that one!!!! I'm doing it, so everyone else should too. Because having one of your worst fears nearly happen really puts things into perspective.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I simply can't believe how STUPID some people are. I mean the things people will try to pull for a quick buck. It's disgusting. I wonder how people like this can look in the mirror, or go to sleep at night. Waste of skin. 





danemama08 said:


> ETA: PLEASE get new tags for your dogs that say "NEEDS MEDS" on them if they don't already say that. Thank Linsey (Corgipaws) for that one!!!! I'm doing it, so everyone else should too. Because having one of your worst fears nearly happen really puts things into perspective.


I want to stress this. It HAS brought Grissom back to me the one time he got out right after I moved to Utah, when he was only like 4 months old. The woman who returned him even said "My daughter begged me to keep him, he's so cute and so friendly... but i felt bad he might miss out on his medication!" 
Erh, thanks lady for admitting you almost stole my dog?


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I must be naive, but people would actually do something like that? Restores yr faith in humanity a bit that the girl had enough decency in her to call you. It probably won't take long for that jerk to put two and two together, but then again, he is a moron, so he probably won't connect the dots. 
Took some guts to force your way in to the house to get Shiloh, although nothing would stop me if someone had my dog like that either.
So happy and glad you got her back safe and sound.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Thank god you found her!, I'm not going to burst your bubble but "needs meds" is a old one people use all the time here, you see it posted on craigslist lost ads quite frequently. You'd be better off with a "homing device" Good luck.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Wow, thats pretty scary, I'm glad you found her before that scumbag sold her to someone. 
Uno always wear his tags which say " Reward" and " I am loved", that way people either feel guilty for keeping the dog or would expect some type of compensation. I think Needs Meds, is also a good one.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

People can be so mean! I am happy for both of you that you found Shilo and you were mad  enough to be able to walk right in that house and take what belongs to you! KUDOS to you both for your bravery and courage! Some folk really have the nerve! I would have done the same exact thing! Marched right in there!
Well guess you will be putting either a differnt fence up or moving soon! 
We have people who live a few blocks away with a dog I know the breed shcipper(sp?) somehthing like that its a black~ very nice looking~ but unfriendly~ I mean very unfriendly dog (you cannot pet this dog it may bite your hand off) well anyway they have that electronic fence. I dont know if it would hold a wolf hybrid, but it does contain this dog in the yard. Just a thought.
Glad you have your pup back with you!:smile: Never know what these nuts will do.:frown:
ps. I agree with whitelo on the needs meds. If someone wants that dog or to sell it seems nothing works! but its worth the try if you think it may work for you! seems if people want the dog they don't care what is written on the tag!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

What a day! I bet you both were so upset...I know I would have been. Bless that little girl for contacting you. I am so glad that Shiloh is home....


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm so glad you got her back! It was brave of you to go in after her.....you never know what people have in their homes to defend themselves, although the guy sounds like a lily livered weasel so he probably wouldn't have stood up to you and Jon. I can't believe people actually try and make money selling adult dogs, just because they are wolf hybrids! Way too many scum in the world now. And here I thought everyone in Colorado was so friendly when I was there for 4 days...:frown:

This is why we are moving away from people and going to live in a cave on our 100 acre woods as soon as we can :biggrin:


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Oh my god.

No words.

I am so glad you got her back.


----------



## Spaz (Sep 3, 2009)

That is so scary. I'm so glad that woman called you and you were able to get her back.

Hannah has "reward" on her id tag. In hopes that if she ever got away that would be enough incentive for someone to bring her back if they found her.


----------

